# tren hex dosing



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

This week i aquired 10 boxes of roche accutane for the price of a good meal from some lad that has script for them. So now that acne flare ups wont be an issue im thinging about getting back on the tren train CHOO CHOOO.

Apollo labs tren hex looks pretty tasty. 175mg/ml. I dont know feck all about hex, how does it differ from e and ace? And is it an eod jobby or can it go further? Plan to run it with very low test, 150-200mg per week tops

cheers


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Hex is going to be the same as enanthate as far as ester length I'm 99% sure without looking. So it'll be about 71-72% pure tren.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> This week i aquired 10 boxes of roche accutane for the price of a good meal from some lad that has script for them. So now that acne flare ups wont be an issue im thinging about getting back on the tren train CHOO CHOOO.
> 
> Apollo labs tren hex looks pretty tasty. 175mg/ml. I dont know feck all about hex, how does it differ from e and ace? And is it an eod jobby or can it go further? Plan to run it with very low test, 150-200mg per week tops
> 
> cheers


Its e3d jabs and id go 100mg each . Used it last year at 175mg e3d lasted 3 weeks and had to stop the aggression I had was terrible .

Sides wise that was it for me, @hotdog used it also and had same problem, have seen other posts where they have been ok,


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Hex is only different because of the quality.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

I prefer every 4th pinning for optimum levels personally, but everyone is different. You could even do every week if you wanted. Your levels may fluctuate just a tad more though.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

MincedMuscle said:


> Hex is only different because of the quality.


It has extra carbons are more oxygen added. It's a different beast to E completely


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been banging on about hex for months.

Most un educated forumers kept banging on about its just the ester and tren is tren.

I advocated just to try it an see


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've been banging on about hex for months.
> 
> Most un educated forumers kept banging on about its just the ester and tren is tren.
> 
> I advocated just to try it an see


Haven't seen you mention it at all mate :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

don1 said:


> Its e3d jabs and id go 100mg each . Used it last year at 175mg e3d lasted 3 weeks and had to stop the aggression I had was terrible .
> 
> Sides wise that was it for me, @hotdog used it also and had same problem, have seen other posts where they have been ok,


Haha i ran the rip450 last cycle and aggression was fairly bad on that. It cost me a new screen on the car :lol: so ill be keeping the dose low and calms at the ready on this one haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1ml every 3rd day imo

Come week 3 you'll notice it but not like you notice ace/enth , hex is like a clean tren


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've been banging on about hex for months.
> 
> Most un educated forumers kept banging on about its just the ester and tren is tren.
> 
> I advocated just to try it an see


The only explanation I can think of, as there is no evidence other than bro science and anecdotal, is that a lot of the UGL tren enanth is underdosed these days if its even tren at all. The few labs that actually make tren hex probably dose it correctly. Thus making Hex seem a lot better.

Because Tren is actually just Tren.  Ooosh I just said it! oh no haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> The only explanation I can think of, as there is no evidence other than bro science and anecdotal, is that a lot of the UGL tren enanth is underdosed these days if its even tren at all. The few labs that actually make tren hex probably dose it correctly. Thus making Hex seem a lot better.
> 
> Because Tren is actually just Tren.  Ooosh I just said it! oh no haha


Maybe you're right but have you ever tried Hex???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> The only explanation I can think of, as there is no evidence other than bro science and anecdotal, is that a lot of the UGL tren enanth is underdosed these days if its even tren at all. The few labs that actually make tren hex probably dose it correctly. Thus making Hex seem a lot better.
> 
> Because Tren is actually just Tren.  Ooosh I just said it! oh no haha


and you have proof ugl underdose ?

no i thought not so maybe the ester does make a difference .


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

The way I see negma didn't just pick the hex ester out of a hat.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> The way I see negma didn't just pick the hex ester out of a hat.


maybe they overdosed it :laugh:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> and you have proof ugl underdose ?
> 
> no i thought not so maybe the ester does make a difference .


Have you got proof the ester makes a difference?

no i thought not so maybe the dosing does make a difference.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> The way I see negma didn't just pick the hex ester out of a hat.


Im not saying your right or wrong  Just playing devils advocate


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Personal experience counts for fvck all nowadays unless it suits you at the time. No point even arguing lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> Have you got proof the ester makes a difference?
> 
> no i thought not so maybe the dosing does make a difference.


Go look at the ester molecular structure of the 3 esters it is pretty clear the 3 esters are very different and change the compound enough to make a difference .

http://forendex.southernforensic.org/index.php/detail/index/1074

http://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/summary/summary.cgi?cid=66359

http://www.chemicalbook.com/ChemicalProductProperty_EN_CB4459901.htm

clearly see from those links the esters are altered so tell me why would that not change how the compound reacts in the body :wacko:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> Go look at the ester molecular structure of the 3 esters it is pretty clear the 3 esters are very different and change the compound enough to make a difference .


They change the compound?? oh dear.... If they changed the compound it would no longer be tren.

There may well be something to hex being better at preventing the breakdown of the compound in humans over enanthate, but again its just speculation. As Haney said, hex was picked for human consumption for a reason, but there is no evidence to support any of these claims.

I was playing devils advocate, you were just being facetious


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Here is another question... what is better/more effective Tren ace or Tren hex ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> They change the compound?? oh dear.... If they changed the compound it would no longer be tren.
> 
> There may well be something to hex being better at preventing the breakdown of the compound in humans over enanthate, but again its just speculation. As Haney said, hex was picked for human consumption for a reason, but there is no evidence to support any of these claims.
> 
> I was playing devils advocate, you were just being facetious


 :sleeping:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> Here is another question... what is better/more effective Tren ace or Tren hex ??


Hex,

dose needed is less and you don't getting breathing issues this is why the negma tested it with great success on the French skiers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

from personal exp tren hex is nothing like tren A you can barely compare them tbh. especially side effect wise.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> from personal exp tren hex is nothing like tren A you can barely compare them tbh. especially side effect wise.


In what way? I find this a very interesting subject tbh


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

ewen said:


> :sleeping:


 :001_tt2:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

don1 said:


> Hex,
> 
> dose needed is less and you don't getting breathing issues this is why the negma tested it with great success on the French skiers


Interesting stuff! any info or papers you can point me towards?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> In what way? I find this a very interesting subject tbh


i had no sides bar one on tren hex. I ran 150mg sus and 600mg tren h a week. i hardened up and strength went up not sure if as much as when i use tren A though. Only downside which put me off completely was night sweats to the extreme. think wrinkled fingers like i been in the bath lol

The general feel for me is completely different to when i use Tren A. I actually prefer tren A i think.

I really really really do not think you can compare its like chalk and cheese

just my 2p from my own dealings with them


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> Interesting stuff! any info or papers you can point me towards?


Yeh course I'll just phone him and get some labs reports , give us 20 min


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

don1 said:


> Yeh course I'll just phone him and get some labs reports , give us 20 min


haha more bro science then?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> haha more bro science then?


no what he said is fact actually you could probably just google it


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> haha more bro science then?


Sorry mate don't talk bro science only fact ,


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Do you really trust a new lab like Apollo to actual produce hex tho? The Raws are apparently a lot more expensive what's the say it's just not tren e with a higher price tag? I'd personally use AP hex or just stick to the cheaper tren e..

Just my opinion


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Zangief said:


> Do you really trust a new lab like Apollo to actual produce hex tho? The Raws are apparently a lot more expensive what's the say it's just not tren e with a higher price tag? I'd personally use AP hex or just stick to the cheaper tren e..
> 
> Just my opinion


Do you trust AP.....

The plot thickens :lol:


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Do you trust AP.....
> 
> The plot thickens :lol:


Tried and tested lab that's been around for donkeys and known for making quality products or a lab that's been around 5 mins and being constantly whored on ukm.. Hmm it thickens indeed!! I know who I'd rarer trust!!!

Truth is u never really know what ure buying from anyone and we all know no one is ever going to test it. So do the ugls


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> no what he said is fact actually you could probably just google it





don1 said:


> Sorry mate don't talk bro science only fact ,


I've had a look and there appears to be nothing about this from some basic google searches. So im calling bull****, unless you can back it up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tren is Tren just like Test is Test but how the body utilises the compound will change depending on the ester attached plus dose for dose you will get more tren per 100mg with Tren Ace than either Tren E or Tren Hex because of the weight of the ester.......

so the compound is always Tren but how the body uses it differs from ester to ester......


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> I've had a look and there appears to be nothing about this from some basic google searches. So im calling bull****, unless you can back it up.


Call it bul**** all you like . Still a fact lol , I don't need to back anything up as unfortantly I know what I'm talking about lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

don1 said:


> Call it bul**** all you like . Still a fact lol , I don't need to back anything up as unfortantly I know what I'm talking about lol


So "you" say lol

saying you know what your talking about doesn't mean a thing... what makes you so special that you don't need to provide evidence for your claims? 

You may well be right, that's why I asked where you got your info so I could have a read. You then decided to be a tool and make a sarcastic post... so forgive me if I call bull**** until you back yourself up


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Zangief said:


> Tried and tested lab that's been around for donkeys and known for making quality products or a lab that's been around 5 mins and being constantly whored on ukm.. Hmm it thickens indeed!! I know who I'd rarer trust!!!
> 
> Truth is u never really know what ure buying from anyone and we all know no one is ever going to test it. So do the ugls


Wrong i I can get it tested for you !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Tren is Tren just like Test is Test but how the body utilises the compound will change depending on the ester attached plus dose for dose you will get more tren per 100mg with Tren Ace than either Tren E or Tren Hex because of the weight of the ester.......
> 
> so the compound is always Tren but how the body uses it differs from ester to ester......


If that's the case Paul and hex is utilised better by the body then surely that has to be the tren of choice.

Obvious I don't know that it does as actual scientific fact.

I just see it that i'd rather have a lower dose of tren with an ester that's better utilised, than a big dose of a tren that isn't utilised as well.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> If that's the case Paul and hex is utilised better by the body then surely that has to be the tren of choice.
> 
> Obvious I don't know that it does as actual scientific fact.
> 
> I just see it that i'd rather have a lower dose of tren with an ester that's better utilised, than a big dose of a tren that isn't utilised as well.


This is what i find interesting, and its a shame Don1 failed to shine any light on it for us with his claims.

Would you rather use say 400mg hex than 500mg ace? Do you notice a significant difference? There could be something about the hex that maybe help the body utilise the compound better. Without any evidence though its just speculation.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Go a head don... Sure we would all love to see it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> If that's the case Paul and hex is utilised better by the body then surely that has to be the tren of choice.
> 
> Obvious I don't know that it does as actual scientific fact.
> 
> I just see it that i'd rather have a lower dose of tren with an ester that's better utilised, than a big dose of a tren that isn't utilised as well.


Sorry where did i say Tren Hex was utilised by the body better??

i do like Tren Hex a lot and i do know from personnel experiences (which is not BroScience) that results are better overall (Strength, Size)

i see the call for studies etc i fail to understand why this is needed as the Tren Ester changes the way the compound reacts in the body it does not change the compound as it will always be Tren but it DOES change how it is utilises in the body, for some this might be better with Hex and others Ace.......

So whilst the compound Tren is just that Tren but the Ester does affect the way the body utilises the compound imo.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> I've had a look and there appears to be nothing about this from some basic google searches. So im calling bull****, unless you can back it up.


bore off...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

funkdocta said:


> This is what i find interesting, and its a shame Don1 failed to shine any light on it for us with his claims.
> 
> Would you rather use say 400mg hex than 500mg ace? Do you notice a significant difference? There could be something about the hex that maybe help the body utilise the compound better. Without any evidence though its just speculation.


well its not as evidence does not need to be a study, maybe you show us evidence that shows there is no difference as without it its just speculation  (devils Advocate)

i know plenty who get more sides with Tren Ace than Hex and vice versa, plus added advantage to Tren E and Hex is that you can jab just once a week


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

funkdocta said:


> This is what i find interesting, and its a shame Don1 failed to shine any light on it for us with his claims.
> 
> Would you rather use say 400mg hex than 500mg ace? Do you notice a significant difference? There could be something about the hex that maybe help the body utilise the compound better. Without any evidence though its just speculation.


What claims ? The extra carbons and oxygen ?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> bore off...


I rest my case.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Sorry where did i say Tren Hex was utilised by the body better??
> 
> i do like Tren Hex a lot and i do know from personnel experiences (which is not BroScience) that results are better overall (Strength, Size)
> 
> ...


You don't but you stated 'but the way the body utilises the compound depends on the ester attached'

I was just saying if that was the actual fact case then hex would be the better option.

The only thing I have to go on is the fact Negma chose to use it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> I rest my case.


its well known what case have u got other than trolling as usual grow up


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

don1 said:


> What claims ? The extra carbons and oxygen ?


The claim that the dose needed is less with hex, and the testing of french skiers...

Carbons and Oxygen... Which means what? its a heavier ester... which does nothing to prove anything of what we are talking about.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> its well known what case have u got other than trolling as usual grow up


not trolling at all, asking some simple questions and just getting sarcasm for answers. Simple as that. Its not me that needs to grow up.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> not trolling at all, asking some simple questions and just getting sarcasm for answers. Simple as that. Its not me that needs to grow up.


.... lol ok meight


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> .... lol ok meight


Brilliant.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> You don't but you stated 'but the way the body utilises the compound depends on the ester attached'
> 
> I was just saying if that was the actual fact case then hex would be the better option.
> 
> The only thing I have to go on is the fact Negma chose to use it.


well we do not know why they choose it they might have made that choice because of injection frequency??

it is a fact that the body will use a compound differently depending on what ester is attached as mg per 100mg is different per Ester so is the release time of the compound as the ester weight is cleaved off, but it is not a fact Hex would be a better option for all.......

i think this is a flawed debate to be fair as ester weight is chosen for many reasons, if it was just about results logic would dictate that everyone would choose a shorter ester as there is more steroid compound per 100mg than longer esters.....

i used the original Negma Para and it certainly was better than any Tren Ace i have used when all is considered (side effects) with the results given.....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anybody actually mentioned the dose can't find it.

I've been on for 10 weeks at 525mg per week. Amazing stuff but having to drop the dose, literally can't sleep, climbing the stairs is a 2 minute recovery job, even needed a break before a post coital kiss! So dropping to 250ish mg and strength still the same and 2 weeks later JUST started sleeping and getting some lung capacity back. The breathing side of it can be quite scary!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Has anybody actually mentioned the dose can't find it.
> 
> I've been on for 10 weeks at 525mg per week. Amazing stuff but having to drop the dose, literally can't sleep, climbing the stairs is a 2 minute recovery job, even needed a break before a post coital kiss! So dropping to 250ish mg and strength still the same and 2 weeks later JUST started sleeping and getting some lung capacity back. The breathing side of it can be quite scary!


breathing side of tren hex? it shouldnt effect ur breathing at all.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> breathing side of tren hex? it shouldnt effect ur breathing at all.


As far as I'm aware tren in general has a very well known effect on cardio/breathing ability? 100% certain the Apollo tren hex does on me, quite severe.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> breathing side of tren hex? it shouldnt effect ur breathing at all.


it will on over 500mg of tren weekly over 10 weeks regardless of ester , however on less mg the sides are much less and generally you dont notice them .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> it will on over 500mg of tren weekly over 10 weeks regardless of ester , however on less mg the sides are much less and generally you dont notice them .


It's the only side that's been an issue, rest all very manageable and worth the results!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> It's the only side that's been an issue, rest all very manageable and worth the results!


if you found the sweet spot then you`ll get the benefit without much sides i imagine , think i`ll switch to it perma due to my already poor sleeping situ .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> if you found the sweet spot then you`ll get the benefit without much sides i imagine , think i`ll switch to it perma due to my already poor sleeping situ .


Interesting you should say that, if I can find a spot with good cardio and good results then exactly what I'm considering!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Interesting you should say that, if I can find a spot with good cardio and good results then exactly what I'm considering!


i reckon its around the 350mg mark for me , could be more or less for you though as we are all different , gauge it by your current dose .


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

50mg of tren suspension and getting out the car is a recovery job, plays havoc with rest times.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i reckon its around the 350mg mark for me , could be more or less for you though as we are all different , gauge it by your current dose .


I've dropped from 525 to 250 for a couple of weeks. If no better I'll drop to 175, interesting that at 250 positive effects are unchanged!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> 50mg of tren suspension and getting out the car is a recovery job, plays havoc with rest times.


It's mental, last week was having some great Tren assisted sex, except the pool of sweat under us, rolled off and she was trying to fine me a kiss and I couldn't breathe well enough for 2 mins or so to even kiss and say thanks. Get out of breath doing my laces up


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Kimball said:


> It's mental, last week was having some great Tren assisted sex, except the pool of sweat under us, rolled off and she was trying to fine me a kiss and I couldn't breathe well enough for 2 mins or so to even kiss and say thanks. Get out of breath doing my laces up


I'm the same and that's the exact example I give about the shoe laces haha.

Also that's identical to me last year.

The end of my last cycle was terrible, I'd met a worldy and we had some marathon sessions. Sadly though we'd be soaked in my sweat.

Was embarrassed a bit tbh, she confessed she didn't give a monkeys though! 

I remember the first time, she actually was genuinely worried and had her phone in hand to call an ambulance, I just couldn't get a breath.

Tren hex is a crazy drug lol.

I was leanest, heaviest and strongest I've ever been on that cycle.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm the same and that's the exact example I give about the shoe laces haha.
> 
> Also that's identical to me last year.
> 
> ...


Lol, that's exactly how I am, absolutely stunning girl, and I can go hard and fast for a bit, but nothing like normal, but I'm so hot my body temp warms a cold room, I have to keep wiping down with a towel and at the end I'm so out of breath it feels touch and go if I'm actually going to start breathing properly again or just die

But it's not like an athletic out of breath after football or sprinting, it's like my lungs just aren't working and there is no oxygen transfer, I'm not actually out of breath in the traditional sense. It's weird!


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

don1 said:


> It has extra carbons are more oxygen added. It's a different beast to E completely


No ****? Interesting. Is it longer though? Or is the dry itself slightly different?


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, that's exactly how I am, absolutely stunning girl, and I can go hard and fast for a bit, but nothing like normal, but I'm so hot my body temp warms a cold room, I have to keep wiping down with a towel and at the end I'm so out of breath it feels touch and go if I'm actually going to start breathing properly again or just die
> 
> But it's not like an athletic out of breath after football or sprinting, it's like my lungs just aren't working and there is no oxygen transfer, I'm not actually out of breath in the traditional sense. It's weird!


I wonder if sticking albuterol could help remedy this side effect. I'd bet.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Stacking*


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

175mg/ml hex .

ok


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MincedMuscle said:


> I wonder if sticking albuterol could help remedy this side effect. I'd bet.


Nope I already tried salbutamol somehow it is fukking up oxygen transfer in the lungs. I'm asthmatic, although well controlled and no the feeling of restricted airways, etc very well! I can take very deep and full breaths but my lungs aren't using them.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Zangief said:


> Do you really trust a new lab like Apollo to actual produce hex tho? The Raws are apparently a lot more expensive what's the say it's just not tren e with a higher price tag? I'd personally use AP hex or just stick to the cheaper tren e..
> 
> Just my opinion


Tren hex is much darker than tren e mate and 3x the price. And apollo may have been around 5 minutes but their rip e that i used last cycle was by far the most potent gear iv ever used. Just 2ml per week on its iwn, previous to that iv ran up to 3g of gear per week including 600mg tren and 1.2g test plus other stuff ontop. The apollo wins hands down in my books. Alpha is a shady **** company in asia so automaticaly dont trust them. lol.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Tren hex is much darker than tren e mate and 3x the price. And apollo may have been around 5 minutes but their rip e that i used last cycle was by far the most potent gear iv ever used. Just 2ml per week on its iwn, previous to that iv ran up to 3g of gear per week including 600mg tren and 1.2g test plus other stuff ontop. The apollo wins hands down in my books. Alpha is a shady **** company in asia so automaticaly dont trust them. lol.


ap ****es all over apollo


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

heavy123 said:


> ap ****es all over apollo


Have you used both tren hexes mate?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

heavy123 said:


> ap ****es all over apollo


Doesn't sound very sterile


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Have you used both tren hexes mate?


yes i have pal and i don,t think for one second that apollo was/is 175mg/ml of tren hex but i do think ap is 76mg/1.5ml .


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

heavy123 said:


> yes i have pal and i don,t think for one second that apollo was/is 175mg/ml of tren hex but i do think ap is 76mg/1.5ml .


How long ago did you run the Apollo ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

heavy123 said:


> ap ****es all over apollo


Hope not ive just switched to it , bow much did you run and for how long ? I take it its a recent batch you've used ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Have you used both tren hexes mate?


Have you used either is another question?

Now I've used and am currently using Ap hex an it is the blood of the gods.

If apollo hex comes anywhere close to what Ap are producing then I'll dip my cap to them.

Got to admit I do like there deca and mast mixes, almost tempting me over from Ap para and pharma tests.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Have you used either is another question?
> 
> Now I've used and am currently using Ap hex an it is the blood of the gods.
> 
> ...


Don,t be silly , stay with what you are using , switching from pharma test and ap para to a bog starard ugl that has been around 2 minutes is stupid.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ewen said:


> Hope not ive just switched to it , bow much did you run and for how long ? I take it its a recent batch you've used ?


Well considering they only released 4 weeks ago he's done bloody well,


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ewen said:


> Hope not ive just switched to it , bow much did you run and for how long ? I take it its a recent batch you've used ?





heavy123 said:


> Don,t be silly , stay with what you are using , switching from pharma test and ap para to a bog starard ugl that has been around 2 minutes is stupid.


Care to answer my question ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

don1 said:


> Well considering they only been released 4 weeks ago he's done bloody well,


Well in that case he'll still have the vial/s as proof hes used it surely .


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

heavy123 said:


> Don,t be silly , stay with what you are using , switching from pharma test and ap para to a bog starard ugl that has been around 2 minutes is stupid.


I know what you're saying but due to unforseen unemployment its a gamble (or maybe not a gamble) I'm going to have to take sadly.

Need a mast for the summer I know that.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Hex hex hex... So can I jab 1x a week....?? Then it's only 75mg per 1.5ml


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

deeconfrost said:


> Hex hex hex... So can I jab 1x a week....?? Then it's only 75mg per 1.5ml


I wouldn't do less than two personally.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol  ahh least it would last 10 weeks .prob feck all gains .2 it'll be


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

don1 said:


> Well considering they only released 4 weeks ago he's done bloody well,


Ahahahaahaha


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

don1 said:


> It has extra carbons are more oxygen added. It's a different beast to E completely


Yeah, that only effects release time.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

heavy123 said:


> yes i have pal and i don,t think for one second that apollo was/is 175mg/ml of tren hex but i do think ap is 76mg/1.5ml .


Bullsh1t


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@heavy123

Please answer the questions......


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @heavy123
> 
> Please answer the questions......


Anybody taken a look at heavies posting history? Seems to have a hell of a lot of gear to take pictures of and very little knowledge about it, and then is an expert on Apollo and AP.

Fishy smells.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Anybody taken a look at heavies posting history? Seems to have a hell of a lot of gear to take pictures of and very little knowledge about it, and then is an expert on Apollo and AP.
> 
> Fishy smells.


As suspected tbh

Dodged a few questions. Also, I think he believes AP is Pharma :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Has anybody actually mentioned the dose can't find it.
> 
> I've been on for 10 weeks at 525mg per week. Amazing stuff but having to drop the dose, literally can't sleep, climbing the stairs is a 2 minute recovery job, even needed a break before a post coital kiss! So dropping to 250ish mg and strength still the same and 2 weeks later JUST started sleeping and getting some lung capacity back. The breathing side of it can be quite scary!


Fkin hell...that's severe Kimball...twas time to reel it in a bit alright. How were your gains man...happy out?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ewen said:


> Well in that case he'll still have the vial/s as proof hes used it surely .


Was immediately thinking BS too when I saw hed used both.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> Hex hex hex... So can I jab 1x a week....?? Then it's only 75mg per 1.5ml


Wouldn't bother me ar5e jabbing 75mg tren a week. Excuse the pun.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Fkin hell...that's severe Kimball...twas time to reel it in a bit alright. How were your gains man...happy out?


Yes, very happy with the results. 2 weeks left and about 10-12lbs up of which I would say 75% is good gains


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Yes, very happy with the results. 2 weeks left and about 10-12lbs up of which I would say 75% is good gains


Excellent!! Good for you mate.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the whole world is gone tren mad...its not AAS anymore so much as Tren and AAS.


----------

